# Suche gute Neopren-Wathose



## Dakarangus (5. Dezember 2011)

Hallo
ich suche eine neue Wathose, meine alte (Billig-DAM-) Wathose mit angeschweißten Stiefeln ist nicht mehr dicht zu bekommen.
Ich möchte diesmal mehr Geld investieren, insgesamt möchte ich etwa 150€ ausgeben.

Welche Neopren Wathose könnt ihr mit empfehlen?
Ich habe viel über die Ron Thompson "Dakota" gelesen aber die ist ja nicht mehr erhältlich.

(Ich benutze die Wathose in einem Baggersee und in einem Fluss der Forellenregion beim Spinnfischen, im tiefsten Winter gehe ich nicht und ich muss mittlere Fußwege bewältigen.)


----------



## welsfaenger (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Suche gute Neopren-Wathose*

Dam Steelpower oder die ganz gute von Behr


----------



## Dakarangus (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Suche gute Neopren-Wathose*

An die Steelpower hab ich auch schon gedacht, nur das ich
1. schon schlechte Erfahrungen mit DAM gemacht hab und
2. ist die rot... ok das ist jetzt vielleicht was eitel aber dann sehe ich ja aus wie Spiderman mit Angel... 

Hast du Erfahrungen mit Behr?
Davon hat mir ein Freund auch abgeraten


----------



## Tigersclaw (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Suche gute Neopren-Wathose*

heyho
wie wärs mit 
http://shop.angel-domaene.de/product_info.php/cPath/76_141_143/info/p971_Wathosen-Bonuspack-2.html

Hab die hose + schuhe seit kurzem, so das ich nur eine erste einschätzung geben kann. 
Hosen sitzen gut und sind warm, gut verarbeitet sowieso. Schuhe sind ok, nur die schnürsenkel gehen ständig auf.
Aber eins weiß ich:NIE wieder angeschweisste Steifel. Getrennt (wathose mit füßlingen und schuhe) ist zwar beim an-/ausziehen nerviger, aber dann läuft es sich um welten besser 
Später haste auch noch die option, dir für den sommer ne athmungsaktive zu kaufen.
claw


----------



## Dakarangus (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Suche gute Neopren-Wathose*

Ok das klingt auch nicht shclecht, hat das zufällig nochjemand der schon mehr Erfahrung damit hat?

Oder hat jemand eine DAM Steelpower?


----------



## Tomasz (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Suche gute Neopren-Wathose*

Ich hatte bis vor zwei Jahren mal eine Wathose von Behr. Ich glaube mich zu errinnern mit 5mm Schichtdicke und für ca. 70,- Euro.
Die angeschweißten Stiefel waren nicht so doll und mussten nach kurzer Zeit neu überklebt werden. Aber irgendwo weiter oben wurde eine Naht undicht, die ich trotz Neoprenkleber aus dem Tauchshop usw. nicht wieder dicht bekommen konnte. Das Ergebniss war, dass die Hose von oben voll lief und das Wasser dann sauber in der Hose stand. Das machte dann sehr lustige Geräusche, wenn man aus dem Wasser kam.
Seit zwei Jahren habe ich diese hier:
http://www.safety-discount.de/beruf...cean-neoprenwathose-5mm/a-10466/?ReferrerID=1
Allerdings hatte ich damals meines Wissens max. 100,- Euro bezahlt. Mit der Ocean bin ich ganz zufrieden. Ist sauber verarbeitet, passt wackelt und hat sogar noch ein ganz klein wenig Luft und man kann auch längere Strecken am Strand damit laufen ohne in die Knie zu gehen.
Vielleicht hatte ich mit dieser Hose einfach nur Glück, aber vielleicht können andere diese Erfahrung ja auch bestätigen.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## welsfaenger (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Suche gute Neopren-Wathose*

hatte neulich mal mit denen von wathose.de telefoniert, weil ich auch auf der Suche nach einer neuen Watbüx bin.
Hatte die auch die die Steelpower ausgeguckt und die mal nach ihren Erfahrungen gefragt. Von der Verarbeitung und der Qualität sicher eine der besten Hosen auf dem Markt, einziger Nachteil die angeschweißten STiefel.
Ansonsten absolut Top, und das Rot sieht nicht so schlimm aus wie man es vermutet 
Zitat von deren Website:

"Die rote Farbe der Wathose ist in nassem Zustand dunkler und hat dann  einen Farbton, der unter Wasser für den Fisch extrem schwierig  wahrzunehmen ist."

Die Behr ist auch interessant, hat zudem nicht die typisch angescheißten Stiefel. Das ist bei der Hose deutlich besser gelöst. Preislich tun sich beide nix. Siehe:
http://www.wathose.de/behr-neopren-wathose-red-carp-titanium-wader-5mm
Und sieht zudem noch besser aus !?!?! Also die behr hat den besseren Stiefelübergang, dafür ist die Steelpower vom Rest einer Nummer besser.

Grüße
Thomas


----------



## Steinbuttt (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Suche gute Neopren-Wathose*



welsfaenger schrieb:


> Die Behr ist auch interessant, hat zudem nicht die typisch angescheißten Stiefel. Das ist bei der Hose deutlich besser gelöst. Preislich tun sich beide nix. Siehe:
> http://www.wathose.de/behr-neopren-wathose-red-carp-titanium-wader-5mm


 
Ich habe diese Wathose seit über einem halben Jahr im ständigen Einsatz, hauptsächlich in der Ostsee zum Küstenspinnfischen und bin damit sehr zufrieden!#6

Was mich zum Kauf dieser Wathose veranlaßte, war vor allem, das sie sehr hoch geschnitten ist, wie kaum eine andere Wathose! Da ich, um an die fängigen Stellen zu kommen, oft durch tiefes Wasser muß, war das für mich sehr ausschlaggebend!
Außerdem gefällt mir das sie mit Klettverschlüssen zu schließen ist. Diese Plastikverschlüsse, die man häufig an Wathosen findet, neigen mir zu schnell dazu, kaputt zu gehen!
Und sie ist, gegenüber meiner vorrigen Wathose (4mm) nun aus 5mm Neopren!

Diese Wathose gibt es übrigends als Set mit Socken, Basecap, Watgürtel und Tasche!#6

Gruß Heiko


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Suche gute Neopren-Wathose*

Ich lese hier bisher passiv mit weil ich auch auf der Suche bin... Was mich brennend interessiert, da ich keine fest angeschweißtesn Stiefel will:

Die Füßlinge - muß man die extra schützen gegen durchscheuern oder ist da werksseitig die Ferse verstärkt?
Auf was sollte man da achten?


----------



## Tomasz (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Suche gute Neopren-Wathose*

Ich habe mich in der Ostsee ein paar mal böse selbst ins Wasser geschmissen, weil ich auf Steinen usw. ausgerutscht bin. Meine neue Wathose hat jetzt Filzsohlen dran, mit denen ich mich nicht nur sicherer fühle, sondern tatsächlich auch einen viel, viel festeren Halt habe. 
Wenn ich es richtig sehe, hat die Behr keine Filzsohle. Klebt ihr die nachträglich an, oder habt ihr diese Probleme mit dem Wegrutschen nicht?

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## MeFo_83 (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Suche gute Neopren-Wathose*



Steinbuttt schrieb:


> Ich habe diese Wathose seit über einem halben Jahr im ständigen Einsatz, hauptsächlich in der Ostsee zum Küstenspinnfischen und bin damit sehr zufrieden!#6


kann mich deiner meinung nur anschließen !!!#6
die hose von behr (red carp) ist top! hatte voher auch schon andere, aber die ist was die bewegungsfreiheit angeht echt klasse!!! hab mir die zum belly boot fahren neu gekauft und schon einige male in der brandung geangelt.
ausgerutscht bin ich damit nicht mal bei starken wellen in der brandung ohne filzsohle


----------



## Dakarangus (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Suche gute Neopren-Wathose*

Vielen Dank für die zahlreichen Antworten!
Scheinbar ist es ja doch möglich, für gute 100€ eine brauchbare Wathose zu bekommen.
bisher spricht einiges für die Behr red carp und die kinetic mit separaten Watschuhen.

Kann noch jemand was zu kinetic sagen?
Ist 5mm Neopren deutlich wärmer als 4mm? kann man 5mm Neopren auch im Sommer nutzen?


----------



## Tomasz (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Suche gute Neopren-Wathose*

Ich habe zwischen 4 und 5mm Neopren keinen großen Unterschied feststellen können. Bei Kälte haben ich sowieso Thermo-Unterwäsche aus dem Discounter an. Die hält zusätzlich prima warm, regelt ein wenig das Klima in der Buxe und das Neopren reibt nicht so auf der Haut. Vor wenigen Wochen gab es bei Penny gute und preiswerte blaue Skiunterwäsche, von der ich das Gefühl habe, dass sie zwar einerseits gut wärmt, aber sich gleichzeitig auch auf der Haut angenehm kühl anfühlt.
Eigentlich nutze ich die Unterwäsche bis in den Mai-Juni hinein immer noch für die Ostsee. Danach zieh ich die Wathose erst im September wieder an. Wie es also im Sommer und bei vielleicht 19° Wassertemperatur aussieht und ob da dann der eigene Schweiß in der Hose steht, kann ich nicht sagen.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Steinbuttt (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Suche gute Neopren-Wathose*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Ich habe mich in der Ostsee ein paar mal böse selbst ins Wasser geschmissen, weil ich auf Steinen usw. ausgerutscht bin. Meine neue Wathose hat jetzt Filzsohlen dran, mit denen ich mich nicht nur sicherer fühle, sondern tatsächlich auch einen viel, viel festeren Halt habe.
> Wenn ich es richtig sehe, hat die Behr keine Filzsohle. Klebt ihr die nachträglich an, oder habt ihr diese Probleme mit dem Wegrutschen nicht?
> 
> Gruß
> ...


 
Hallo Tomasz,

wir haben bei uns hier an der Küste reinen Sandstrand.
Dort ist die normale Gummisohle klar im Vorteil, da sich der Sand zu gern in der Filzsohle sammelt. Und gerade jetzt in der kalten Jahreszeit wenn es mal friert, kann dann aus so einer Sand-Filzsohle ganz schnell mal ein höllisch glatter Schlittschuh werden!

Wenn ich dann doch mal an einem Strandabschnitt mit glatten Steinen unterwegs bin, nehme ich mein drittes Bein (Watstock) mit, das geht dann auch einigermaßen!

Gruß Heiko


----------



## Tomasz (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Suche gute Neopren-Wathose*

Hallo Heiko,
ich habe schon öfters von Dir gelesen, dass Du nicht an den sonst immer als "typisch" definierten Stränden fischst.
Insbesonder auf Bornholm, aber auch an vielen Stränden Rügens und der westlichen Ostsee habe ich aber das Problem der algenbewachsenen Steine. Da packt man sich ohne Filzsohle schnell mal ins Wasser. Watstock hatte ich auch schon mal mit, aber das Ding hat dann oft irgendwie gestört. In ganz schwierigen Fällen ist er trotz Filzsohle aber trotzdem dabei.
Bei Frostgraden habe ich mit meinen Filzsohlen kein Problem, da ich dann aus Bequemlichkeit in der Regel hinterm Ofen bleibe:q. Ist aber auch immer ein Stück Weg für mich, um an die Küste zu kommen, da suche ich mir dann lieber angenehmeres Wetter raus.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Steinbuttt (10. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Suche gute Neopren-Wathose*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Hallo Heiko,
> ich habe schon öfters von Dir gelesen, dass Du nicht an den sonst immer als "typisch" definierten Stränden fischst.
> Insbesonder auf Bornholm, aber auch an vielen Stränden Rügens und der westlichen Ostsee habe ich aber das Problem der algenbewachsenen Steine. Da packt man sich ohne Filzsohle schnell mal ins Wasser. Watstock hatte ich auch schon mal mit, aber das Ding hat dann oft irgendwie gestört. In ganz schwierigen Fällen ist er trotz Filzsohle aber trotzdem dabei.
> Bei Frostgraden habe ich mit meinen Filzsohlen kein Problem, da ich dann aus Bequemlichkeit in der Regel hinterm Ofen bleibe:q. Ist aber auch immer ein Stück Weg für mich, um an die Küste zu kommen, da suche ich mir dann lieber angenehmeres Wetter raus.
> ...


 

Hallo Tomasz,

ich habe auch schon ein paar Mal an Küsten mit algenbewachsenen Steinen gefischt (zB Fehmarn, Rügen) und weiß deshalb auch wie glatt die Steine da sind!
Würde ich zum überwiegenden Teil an solchen Küstenabschnitten fischen, dann würde auch ich mir eine Wathose mit Filzsohle zulegen!:q
Meinen Watstock habe ich mir selbst gebastelt, wenn ich ihn benutze, dann habe ich ihn mit einem Gummiband an meinem Watgürtel befestigt und wärend des Angelns stecke ich ihn zwischen die Steine in den Grund, so das er etwas von mir entfernt im Boden steckt und mich beim Angeln nicht stört.#6

Gruß Heiko


----------



## k-bay (10. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Suche gute Neopren-Wathose*

wie fällt die redcarp größenmäßig aus? meine schuhgröße ist 46 und klamottengröße l/xl. wenn ich mal dicke socken oder ne jogger unterziehen will, solls trotzdem noch passen.
rockOn


----------



## Steinbuttt (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Suche gute Neopren-Wathose*



k-bay schrieb:


> wie fällt die redcarp größenmäßig aus? meine schuhgröße ist 46 und klamottengröße l/xl. wenn ich mal dicke socken oder ne jogger unterziehen will, solls trotzdem noch passen.
> rockOn


 
Hallo k-bay,

die RedCarp fällt recht klein aus!

Ich habe Schuhgröße 41 und hatte mir deshalb die 41-42 bestellt ... die war mir aber zu klein und zu eng!
Diese hatte ich dann zurückgeschickt und mir dann die 43-44 bestellt ... die ist Perfekt!#6

Gruß Heiko


----------



## MeFo_83 (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Suche gute Neopren-Wathose*



Steinbuttt schrieb:


> Hallo k-bay,
> 
> die RedCarp fällt recht klein aus!
> 
> ...


kommt immer darauf an wie man gebaut ist!
(groß,klein,schlank,kräftig)
ich hab die größe 43 und mir auch die 43 bestellt.sitzt perfekt bei der RedCarp#6


----------



## k-bay (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Suche gute Neopren-Wathose*

danke für die antworten!
bei steinbutts link gibbet noch eine 47er für 109€. da werd ich nochma ne nacht drüber schlafen und morgen dann bestellen


----------



## Dakarangus (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Suche gute Neopren-Wathose*

schreib bitte deine erfahrungen damit rein, würde mich sehr interessieren!

ich schwanke im moment zwischen der DAM steelpower in 46/47 oder der Behr Redcarp in 45/46, ich selber habe schuhgröße 46 und 87kg bei 1,92m, da sollte die behr auch passen auch wenn sie was kleiner ausfällt schätze ich.


----------



## DerAALXL (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Suche gute Neopren-Wathose*

Ich würde an deine Stelle eine von Simms suchen.
Die gibt es auch mit angeschweißten Stiefel, oder zusätzlich Wathschuhe kaufen. Ist zwar erst einmal eine Investitution, aber da hast du sehr lange von, bei entsprechender Pflege.


----------



## k-bay (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Suche gute Neopren-Wathose*

welche simms ist denn aus neopren?


----------



## Dakarangus (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Suche gute Neopren-Wathose*

Ich hatte zuerst vor mir eine Scierra Tundra XP zu kaufen, aber die kostet 200€.... das wird die Simms ja auch mindestens (!) kosten.
Da denke ich auch drüber nach, einmal was vernünftiges und dann Ruhe, aber hab ich damit auch Ruhe? 

Die Scierra (200€) z.B. muss ja mindestens doppelt so lange halten wie eine Steelpower (100€) damit es sich lohnt, tut sie das?
Oder ist es besser sich etwa alle 4-5 Jahre eine neue Steelpower-ähnliche Warhose zu kaufen?

selbst meine Billig-DAM wathose für 60€ hat "immerhin" drei Jahre gehalten, die Steelpower sollte das auch schaffen

Ich weiß es ehrlich gesagt nicht so genau, was besser ist! #d
Ich verstehe auch nicht wieso es so schwer ist eine zuverlässig wasserdichte Hose zu bauen... das es da so große Qualitätsunterschiede gibt... da verlange ich doch echt nicht zuviel, wir können doch auch Raketen um die ganze Welt schicken...


----------



## Steinbuttt (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Suche gute Neopren-Wathose*



Dakarangus schrieb:


> Ich hatte zuerst vor mir eine Scierra Tundra XP zu kaufen, aber die kostet 200€.... das wird die Simms ja auch mindestens (!) kosten.
> Da denke ich auch drüber nach, einmal was vernünftiges und dann Ruhe, aber hab ich damit auch Ruhe?
> 
> Die Scierra (200€) z.B. muss ja mindestens doppelt so lange halten wie eine Steelpower (100€) damit es sich lohnt, tut sie das?
> ...


 
Hier mal noch eine Empfehlung von mir, im etwas höherem Preissegment.:m
Und zwar folgende Neoprenwathose von JENZI:

http://www.fischimnetz.de/Raubfischprofi/Raubfischer-Shop/Bekleidung/Wathose-Neopren-Gr-45.html

Einige meiner Angelkumpels benutzen diese schon seit Jahren im "harten Küstenspinneinsatz" und sind von dem Teil total begeistert!#6

Eigentlich wollte ich sie mir auch zulegen, doch ich hatte mich dann für die BEHR RED CARP entschieden, weil diese eben höher geschnitten ist und ich als recht kleiner Mensch, damit eher auf die fängigen Sanbänke komme ... sonst wäre es auch bei mir die JENZI-Wathose geworden!:q

Du kannst Dir bei eventl. Interesse ja gern mal ein paar Erfahrungswerte bei den AB-Usern "wathose1980" oder "fischlandmefo" einholen. Beide benutzen diese Wathose schon über längere Zeit und sind sehr zufrieden damit!#6

Gruß Heiko


----------



## MeFo_83 (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Suche gute Neopren-Wathose*



Dakarangus schrieb:


> selbst meine Billig-DAM wathose für 60€ hat "immerhin" drei Jahre gehalten, die Steelpower sollte das auch schaffen


kommt ja auch, wie bei allen anderen sachen, immer darauf an wie man damit umgeht!!
hab ne hochseerolle von DAM die mich (ich glaub) seid `96 nicht im stich lässt und immernoch wie am 2 tag läuft
kauf dir die RED CARP, die ist echt klasse!|rolleyes
denn wie Steinbutt schon schrieb, hoch geschnitten und sehr zu frieden!!!
#h


----------



## Dakarangus (17. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Suche gute Neopren-Wathose*

Ich war heute bei meinem Angelshop, da wurde mir eine Wathose von Solvkroken empfohlen, weiß darüber jemand etwas?


----------



## Dakarangus (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Suche gute Neopren-Wathose*

Ich wolte nochmal bescheid sagen: Also ich habe mir die Red Carp gekauft, bisher bin ich zufrieden, sie ist schön geschnitten, eher schlank, sie sitzt bei mir seht gut.
Sie hat auch eingenähte Neopren-Füßlinge in den Stiefeln, damit sitzen die Stiefel echt gut.

Die Frage ist jetzt nur, wie sie sich im Langzeit-Test schlagen wird.

Danke an alle für eure Tipps!


----------



## Dakarangus (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Suche gute Neopren-Wathose*

Ich melde mich hier nochmal zur Behr Wathose Rad Carp:
Habe sie bislang etwa einmal pro Woche gefischt und auch längere Strecken damit "marschiert".

gut:
-passform super (Hose ist eher schlank geschnitten), auch dornenbüsche und Klettereien am Ufer überstanden, nach wie vor dicht, schön warm, im Sommer leider auch, bin damit zufrieden ABER...

schlecht:
- der Neopren-Füßling in einem der Stiefel hat ein Loch an der Ferse bekommen, eigentlich ein Reklamationsgrund, aber ich mach mir Sorgen das ich dann eine Hose bekomme die dann wieder Dichtigkeitsprobleme hat...

Ich werd sie benutzen so lange es geht und dann muss ich wohl in einigen Jahren wieder eine neue kaufen, vielleicht muss ich lernen eine Wathose als Kleidungsstück und damit als Verschleißgegenstand zu sehen...


----------



## vati 1 (5. November 2012)

*AW: Suche gute Neopren-Wathose*



Dakarangus schrieb:


> Ich hatte zuerst vor mir eine Scierra Tundra XP zu kaufen, aber die kostet 200€.... das wird die Simms ja auch mindestens (!) kosten.
> Da denke ich auch drüber nach, einmal was vernünftiges und dann Ruhe, aber hab ich damit auch Ruhe?
> 
> Die Scierra (200€) z.B. muss ja mindestens doppelt so lange halten wie eine Steelpower (100€) damit es sich lohnt, tut sie das?
> ...



Da sage ich das Sichwort geplante Obsoleszenz, einfach mal googeln.

grrüße


----------



## Dakarangus (6. November 2012)

*AW: Suche gute Neopren-Wathose*



vati 1 schrieb:


> Da sage ich das *Sichwort geplante Obsoleszenz*, einfach mal googeln.
> 
> grrüße




Berechtigter Verdacht!!!
Meine Red Carp zeigt ja auch schon leichte Abnutzungs/Auflösungs-Erscheinungen, ansonsten wäre es eine gute Hose...

(Hier der Link zu "geplante Osoleszenz", ich wusste nämlich nicht was das ist  )

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Obsoleszenz#Geplante_Obsoleszenz


----------



## Bobster (24. August 2013)

*AW: Suche gute Neopren-Wathose*

Gibt es schon/noch weitere Erfahrungsberichte zur Behr Red Carp ?
...oder ist die Steelpower jetzt das Maß aller Dinge im Neoprenbereich ?

Soll auch wieder Neopren werden.

Jetzt brauche ich doch noch ne neue Buxe


----------



## Dakarangus (25. August 2013)

*AW: Suche gute Neopren-Wathose*

Hab die red carp immer noch, immer noch dicht. hoffe das bleibt noch lange so.


----------



## Bobster (25. August 2013)

*AW: Suche gute Neopren-Wathose*

Danke!
Alles klar, dann will ich mal 1-2-3


----------



## Robmantuto (4. Januar 2014)

*AW: Suche gute Neopren-Wathose*

Hallo, ich greife nochmal das Thema auf. Ich suche nämlich jetzt auch eine Neoprenhose, bin mir aber nicht schlüssig. Habe bis jetzt die DAM-Hydroforce gehabt. Diese ist jetzt undicht geworden und leider will der Shop keine Reklamation annehmen obwohl noch auf Garantie. Deshalb werde ich wohl darauf sitzen bleiben müssen. Die beiden hier erwähnten von DAM und Behr wären was für mich, aber das Ding ist, dass ich die Hose nur fürs Bellyboot genutzt habe und ich deshalb eine mit Füsslingen brauche. Die ist dann besser für meine Flossen oder hat jemand gute Erfahrung mit Stiefeln auf dem Bellyboot gemacht? Auf jeden Fall wollte ich fragen, ob es auch die RED CARP mit Füsslingen gibt oder die DAM Steelpower, bzw. könnt ihr mir eine gute Neoprenhose, die etwas länger als 2 Jahre hält, mit Füsslingen empfehlen?


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: Suche gute Neopren-Wathose*

Hallo

 Also ich suche ja auch eine neue Wathose die ich zum Spinfischen und später Bellyboot angeln benutzen kann.

 Ich habe momentan eine von Behr aber die ist nach 2 Jahren an den Nähten undicht geworden.

 Mich würde auch mal interessieren ob es da nicht was besseres gibt ?


----------



## andy84 (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: Suche gute Neopren-Wathose*

Da kann ich dir nur von Neopren Wathosen abraten, leste dir lieber ne atmungsaktive Wathose mit separat Schuhe dazu, sind in erster linie bequemer, gut verarbeitet, bei warmen wetter musst du nicht im schweis baden... hab mir letztes jahr welche gekauft, und würd sie nicht wieder eintauschen wollen....schau dich mal einwenig um. auch mit dem belly  sehr angenehm...


----------



## ragbar (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: Suche gute Neopren-Wathose*

Ich hatte ja den Tip schonmal gegeben: 
Undichtigkeiten an Füßlings-oder Stiefelansätzen sind mit Sikaflex Marinedichtstoff abdichtbar.
 Einfach Malertape rechts und links um die Naht bspweise legen, mit der Silikonspritze Sika drauf, mit dem Daumen glattziehen und Malertape sofort entfernen. So kriegt man das meiste wieder dicht, und durch das tapen rechts und links sieht die Dichtstelle ordentlich aus.
Neopren als solches hält unter günstigen Umständen sehr lange, nur Nähte und Ansätze eben nicht. Viele Hosen landen mMn zu früh auf dem Müll, die man noch hätte auf die o.g. art hätte reparieren können.


----------



## Dakarangus (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: Suche gute Neopren-Wathose*

Super Tipp ragbar, danke!


----------



## ragbar (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: Suche gute Neopren-Wathose*

Gerne.

Auf diese Weise hab' ich auch meine alte Shimano-Biocraft-Hose wieder dicht gemacht.Das ist ne atmungsaktive Hose, da funktioniert das auch. Ist jetzt schon 5 Jahre wieder dicht.

z.B. hier:http://www.svb.de/de/sikaflex-291i-marine-dichtmasse.html


----------



## chrix (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: Suche gute Neopren-Wathose*

Hallo,

ich misch mich auch kurz mal ein, weil ich mir auch demnächst auch fürs Bellyboat eine kaufen möchte.

Sind dafür welche mit Füßlingen oder mit Stiefeln besser?
Passen die recht globigen Stiefel überhaupt in irgendwelche Flosse?

Danke und Gruß


----------



## Dakarangus (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: Suche gute Neopren-Wathose*

Ich hab keine Erfahrung mit Bellyboot könnte mir aber vorstellen das es sich mit Gummistiefeln sehr unkomfortabel mit den Füßen paddeln lässt.
Das müsste doch an der Wade/Schienbein scheuern.


----------



## ragbar (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: Suche gute Neopren-Wathose*

Die weitaus meisten Bellyangler bevorzugen Hosen ohne Stiefel und mit Füßlingen eben wegen der Tauchflossen. Einige setzen auch auf Füßlingshose i. V.m. Watschuhen.


----------



## zanderzone (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: Suche gute Neopren-Wathose*

Die beste Hose (in dem Preislevel) zum Bellybooten! Die Stiefel sind nicht angeschweisst: http://www.koederwahnsinn.de/shop/spro-luxe-wathose-c-48_1768_1769.html

Ich würde niemals im Winter mit einer atmugsaktiven Hose aufs Wasser!


----------



## chrix (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: Suche gute Neopren-Wathose*

Das ist auch mal ne super Alternative. Wusst ich gar nicht das es sowas gibt.
Was für Flossen kannst Du für die Hose empfehlen?

Was haltet Ihr von dieser gepaart mit einfachen Wasserschuhen?
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Behr-Wathose..._Angelschuhe_Stiefel&var=&hash=item2c5f7c2821


----------



## zanderzone (24. Februar 2014)

*AW: Suche gute Neopren-Wathose*

Ich auch nicht! Hab mich ewig lange mit dem Thema befasst, welche Hose ich kaufen soll. Da wurde mir diese von einem Bellyangler empfohlen. Kauft euch keine Hose unter 100 € die Nähte sind nach einem Jahr meistens durch. Als Flassen würde ich ganz klar die von Mac Fishing empfehlen http://www.pike-attack.de/shop/prod...Hi---Dry--Schwimmflossen-Modell-II--lang.html

Ich selbst trage welche von Mares, aber diese kommen lang nicht an die von Mac Fishing ran.


----------



## Kotzi (24. Februar 2014)

*AW: Suche gute Neopren-Wathose*

Danke Zanderzone! War gerade auch am ausschau halten für ne neue Wathose und die Spro sieht super aus! Das einzige was mich stört ist der Klettverschluss
zum befestigen.


----------



## zanderzone (24. Februar 2014)

*AW: Suche gute Neopren-Wathose*

Stört wirklich nicht.. Einmal vernünftig drüber und gut ist.. Manchmal hab ich den auch gar nicht dicht, weil du dich im belly ja kein stück bewegst.. So kann ja auch nichts runterrutschen..


----------



## Kotzi (24. Februar 2014)

*AW: Suche gute Neopren-Wathose*

Ist eher fürs Watangeln. Aber notfals lass ich das von ner Schneiderin halt ändert, die alte Wathose zum einklicken hab ich ja noch.


----------



## zanderzone (24. Februar 2014)

*AW: Suche gute Neopren-Wathose*

Ok, das kann ich nachvolllziehen.. Ich kann sie dir wirklich empfehlen.. 
Die kommt auch von 180,00 €!


----------



## neon (22. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Suche gute Neopren-Wathose*

Hallo bin der Neue  Da ich nun das erste mal Nach DK will Auf Mefo..vllt.Dorsch vllt noch platte im November.. (urlaub fällt bissel blöde) Brauche ich dringend ne Gute Wathose da mir die Behr red cap titanium auch wegen 47/48 ins auge gesprungen ist (hatte erst ne speed figther die extrem zu klein ist.. und kacke gechnitten.. hatte se in 46/47 bestellt meine normale schuhgröße..und das hat extrem gedrückt selbst barfuß.. ging back.. )  wollt ich ma fragen wie des mit der passform der stiefel ausschaut.. evtl hat die auch einer in 47/48 ? und kann mir sagen wies ausschaut mit dem bauch und oberschenkel umfang evtl sogar wade ? bin etwas kräftiger mit 1,87 und 120 kg |muahah:

Danke schonmal im vorraus


----------



## herold (22. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Suche gute Neopren-Wathose*

Hallo.bin der Harald ich hätte für Dich eine Wathose in der Größe 47/48 Thermo von der Firma Behr habe damals 115,-Euro gezahlt ich würde Sie Dir für 90,-Euro plus 10,-Versand abgeben,Sie ist Neu und von mir nicht getragen bekam eine Wathose zum Geburtstag geschenkt.Hier meine Rufnummer 0176 21180885 oder 05761 3488 Gruss Harald|wavey:


----------



## neon (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Suche gute Neopren-Wathose*

@ Harald danke für das angebot aber hab lieber was mit Garantie  

SO... die behr red carp is da 97,50€ habs mal gewagt zu Bestellen 47/48.. obwohl gesagt wurde sizt ziemlich eng..  und ja das tut sie !  aber bei mir genauso das es noch passt.. ne lange unterhose passt noch unter und nen filzpulli auch .. jacke muss ich oben drüber tragen is aber nicht weiter dramatisch... in meinen gut genärten zustnd mit der shuhgröße is es halt sehr schwer..  die stiefel haben ne wunderbare größe jede menge platz noch  trotz meinen platt füßen (47) 
macht einen ziemlich wertigen eindruck und was alles mitgeliefert wurde Bombastisch  

in 2 wochen gehts dann los nach DK für ne woche ... ich werde dann berichten wie sie sich geschlagen hat


----------

